

Time To Change The Language Of The Internet - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/web-medium/language-of-the-internet/

======
kls
It seems natural that we will progress towards a single written language now
that the world is connected. If we take the US as a model, people used to have
defined accents and as time has progressed those accents have fallen to the
wayside and gave way to what we call TV English. Most of my generation (born
1974) speak TV English but the generations before that had heavier regional
accents and colloquialisms.

Now granted this is spoken language but I would venture to guess that the same
thing happens to written language as it disperses around the globe. The funny
part is that the language is becoming a hybrid of these new internet words and
our historical language.

Which makes one wonder will the written language as it evolves on the
internet, replace our regional writings. Such as the case with China where all
dialects are mutually intelligible when written but mutually unintelligible
when spoken. As time passes it is bound to evolve as more people work and
collaborate across the globe, new ideas will be expressed with new words that
are created in different parts of the world and adopted as the word for the
idea in others.

~~~
oscar-the-horse
I think so. I've seen a lot of animals on my farm use the American styling of
"z" rather than "s" when spelling.

Also, cliques picking up habits from each other, even if they're
geographically widely distributed.

